# Asian Squatter Toilets



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Lets the guys all gather round and wash up their hands at the same time.


Makes better sense, not to mention the visual, than a circle p###.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Say, did I ever mention about the time I washed my hands in the "wrong sink" in a jewish temple?
> 
> The rabbi made it sound like I was going to be struck down by lightning right then and there.


An Amish electrician defiling the place....yea, I'd be PO'ed on more than one account there :laughing:


----------

